# Cypripedium reginae



## Hakone (May 27, 2008)




----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2008)

Tease!


----------



## Hakone (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Heather (May 30, 2008)

Oh, so pretty! 

Supposedly we put more of these in to the garden where I work this year, but I have yet to find them! Does anyone have a "normal" NE New England blooming time schedule for Cyps? That would be a good resource for our resource pages as I was debating it the other day with someone else from the forum. 

Our yellows (var. pubescens and var. parviflorum) are in full bloom now and acaule seem to be as well but I'm not sure about the reginae and kentuckiense - when to look for them? 

Thanks!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 30, 2008)

Hakone,
I see your tag says 'alba' this will really be cool to see!! DO NOT blast it!

Rick H


----------



## Shadow (May 30, 2008)

Nice photos and beautiful plant. Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2008)

Looks good, this can't be one you grew from seed!


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Hakone,
> I see your tag says 'alba' this will really be cool to see!! DO NOT blast it!
> 
> Rick H


Hello Rick,
I plant 50 seedling cycle 3 from reginae forma album


----------



## Hakone (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice. I'm guessing 'cycle 3' means 3 years growth from seed?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello Eric,
Yes, sir


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2008)

OK. Then that's pretty good because usually they say 4-5 years to blooming size.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2008)

Very delicate!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

It wasn't clear that this isn't one of the albums. Looks good but small. How tall is the plant?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2008)

30 cm


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

Let's see..30 x 10 = 300mm/25 = 12"; hmmm, thats a peepsqueak!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 2, 2008)

pretty. I like it. its petals aren't reflexed backwards too.


----------

